# ik versta het niet



## Bonjourlalit

Can someone help me with these three phrases ? 

I would be grateful to receive a simplified English translation for them.

Ben jij verantwoordelijk om de tabel ZCTAX te onderhouden in SAP ? Het gaat hier om de clausules die op de factuur dienen te verschijnen ; we moeten bijvoorbeeld die U4 daar nog bijvoegen.

de regel is dat wanneer men daar aanpassingen doet dat men mij eerst hierover verwittigd over de aard van de wijzigingen, indien deze nog niet eerder door ons werden aangevraagd.

Kan jij dat dan aanvragen voor de U4 tax code ?


----------



## HKK

Bonjourlalit said:


> Can someone help me with these three phrases ?
> 
> I would be grateful to receive a simplified English translation for them.
> 
> Ben jij verantwoordelijk om de tabel ZCTAX te onderhouden in SAP ? Het gaat hier om de clausules die op de factuur dienen te verschijnen ; we moeten bijvoorbeeld die U4 daar nog bijvoegen.
> 
> de regel is dat wanneer men daar aanpassingen doet dat men mij eerst hierover verwittigd over de aard van de wijzigingen, indien deze nog niet eerder door ons werden aangevraagd.
> 
> Kan jij dat dan aanvragen voor de U4 tax code ?



"Are you responsible for the maintenance of the ZCTAX table in SAP? It's about the clauses which should appear on the facturation; for example, we have to add U4 to it.

When changes are made to it, I should be informed about the kind of changes to be made, if we hadn't asked for those changes before.

Could you apply for that regarding the U4 tax code?"

By the way, you may not understand this paragraph because it isn't written in proper Dutch. It sounds very Belgian and contains mistakes/variations from spoken language.


----------



## Bonjourlalit

Danke HKK

Ja, Ich war ganz sicher dass diese Saetze nicht so richtig waren.

MFG

Bonjourlalit


----------



## Baunilha

HKK said:


> "Are you responsible for the maintenance of the ZCTAX table in SAP? It's about the clauses which should appear on the facturation; for example, we have to add U4 to it.
> 
> When changes are made to it, I should be informed about the kind of changes to be made, if we hadn't asked for those changes before.
> 
> Could you apply for that regarding the U4 tax code?"
> 
> By the way, you may not understand this paragraph because it isn't written in proper Dutch. It sounds very Belgian and contains mistakes/variations from spoken language.


 

I'm affraid you're right. Its badly writting and contains errors. Errors frequently made in Belgium (prepositions,...).

Good luck


----------



## sh4d0wz

HKK said:


> "Are you responsible for the maintenance of the ZCTAX table in SAP? It's about the clauses which should appear on the facturation; for example, we have to add U4 to it.
> 
> When changes are made to it, *I should be informed about the kind of changes to be made*, if we hadn't asked for those changes before.
> 
> Could you apply for that regarding the U4 tax code?"
> 
> By the way, you may not understand this paragraph because it isn't written in proper Dutch. It sounds very Belgian and contains mistakes/variations from spoken language.


 
Isn't that a wrong translation of "aard van de wijzigingen"
But the something like "the nature of changes made?"
Aard van de wijzigingen , isn't that also the "reason why changes are made?"
If I am wrong about it, my apologies.. and my lesson learnt


----------



## HKK

'De aard van de wijzigingen' is hetzelfde als 'het soort wijzigingen', denk ik toch. Maar 'the nature of...' is inderdaad beter.


----------



## FrankVdb

Hmm, de vertaling lijkt me in elk geval ook zeer Belgisch. "Facturation" (??) moet uiteraard "invoicing" zijn.


----------



## HKK

Je hebt gelijk, Frankvdb, dat woord bestaat niet  Ik heb niet elk woord gedubbelcheckt omdat ik dacht dat Bonjourlalit gewoon snel een begrijpelijke vertaling nodig had.


----------

